# Newcastle



## ChrisInNotts (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear all,

We have to spend Monday night in Newcastle to attend our daughters graduation.  Staying in a big city is not something we would normally contemplate but in this case it makes sense.  I did notice that there are 4 POIs shown close to the centre.  Two of these are paid car parks which would not be a problem.  However, we would appreciate any input as to what would be our best option.

Many thanks!

Keith


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2021)

You can overnight on my driveway in Gateshead if you want. It is just 10 minutes in a Taxi into Newcastle centre. The driveway slopes a bit but you would be OK with levellers.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Dec 3, 2021)

maingate said:


> You can overnight on my driveway in Gateshead if you want. It is just 10 minutes in a Taxi into Newcastle centre. The driveway slopes a bit but you would be OK with levellers.


That's very kind of you.  Could we please have that as a fall back option if we are not happy with the POIs when we get there?  One of the car parks is a short walk to where we are meeting so we can head for that and see how we feel about it when we get there.

Thanks!!

Keit5h


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2021)

ChrisInNotts said:


> That's very kind of you.  Could we please have that as a fall back option if we are not happy with the POIs when we get there?  One of the car parks is a short walk to where we are meeting so we can head for that and see how we feel about it when we get there.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Keit5h


No problem. I will pm you my postcode. If you look on google earth you will see my old motorhome on my drive just above and slightly to the right of the arrow.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Dec 8, 2021)

We got back last night from Newcastle and had a surprisingly nice break though it was bloomin cold.  Newcastle is well served with carparks so there doesn't appear to be the pressure for spaces like in many cities.  The POIs in North Shields are surprisingly pleasant places to park.  OK, its not the most rural of places but it was very quiet and we had a lovely walk around the mouth of the Tyne and could have happily spent longer there.  We had to meet our daughter the following day so headed for the POI at the carpark for the Sage Arena at Gateshead.  We didn't know what to expect but found a lovely nearly empty and large carpark with some larger spaces that our 6m Hymer easily fitted into.  Its an easy 10 minute walk across the river into central Newcastle and, best of all, the barriers were up so no charging was in place.  Even if they had been charging its a reasonable 24 hour rate and no "no sleeping or camping signs". The larger spaces are right next to the railway line which is a slight downside as there were a few noisy goods trains but otherwise very quiet! We didn't have time for much sight seeing but will almost certainly stop off again when we are passing if the weather is bad as there are some good museums to explore!

Thanks again to Maingate for giving us the backup option!

Keith and Chris


----------



## motorwaycafe (Dec 22, 2021)

ChrisInNotts said:


> We got back last night from Newcastle and had a surprisingly nice break though it was bloomin cold.  Newcastle is well served with carparks so there doesn't appear to be the pressure for spaces like in many cities.  The POIs in North Shields are surprisingly pleasant places to park.  OK, its not the most rural of places but it was very quiet and we had a lovely walk around the mouth of the Tyne and could have happily spent longer there.  We had to meet our daughter the following day so headed for the POI at the carpark for the Sage Arena at Gateshead.  We didn't know what to expect but found a lovely nearly empty and large carpark with some larger spaces that our 6m Hymer easily fitted into.  Its an easy 10 minute walk across the river into central Newcastle and, best of all, the barriers were up so no charging was in place.  Even if they had been charging its a reasonable 24 hour rate and no "no sleeping or camping signs". The larger spaces are right next to the railway line which is a slight downside as there were a few noisy goods trains but otherwise very quiet! We didn't have time for much sight seeing but will almost certainly stop off again when we are passing if the weather is bad as there are some good museums to explore!
> 
> Thanks again to Maingate for giving us the backup option!
> 
> Keith and Chris


Suggest you copy the local Council into your article. I am sure it will go a long way into them appreciating how we acknowledge their service and spread the word.


----------



## cancunia (Jan 17, 2022)

ChrisInNotts said:


> .  The POIs in North Shields are surprisingly pleasant places to park.


That's interesting, whereabouts did you park?


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jan 17, 2022)

cancunia said:


> That's interesting, whereabouts did you park?


There are two spots next to the coast at the mouth of the Tyne.  Shown on the Location app.  Both quite good.

Keith


----------



## cancunia (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks, I'll take a look at the app later. I used to live in Tynemouth and visit the NE regularly, but my normal stopover friend's spare bed is in Gosforth so it would be good to have somewhere to overnight in the van near to the coast


----------

